
AllThingsXR AR/VR podcast - smtabatabaie
http://www.AllThingsXR.com
======
smtabatabaie
Hi guys, My first post here :)

I wanted to introduce my recent podcast project AllThingsXR. In this podcast I
talk with the biggest names in AR/VR field such as Paul Reynolds CEO of
Torch3D, Tom Emrich partner at SuperVentures and AWE organizer, Martin Herdina
CEO of Wikitude, Shel Israel etc.

You can access all the episodes at AllThingsXR.com , Hope you enjoy it :)

Thanks

